# Tulip and Black Cherry



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, as some of you know, I have been trying to learn how to make hybrids. This one isn't a masterpiece but it is a pretty nice fork I think. Made from one of the two nice little Tulip forks my friend Harpersgrace sent me last week. It is very nice wood to work with. Looks almost like polished bone when finished.

I want to thank Dan (ZDP189) and Blue Danube and whomever else commented and advised me on my previous post about attaching the fork tips. I didn't take all their advise on this particular fork, but I will on my next projects. This project was a learning experience for me. It uses a thick, black CA glue on the fork tips, 2-part epoxy on the steel pins at the tips, Tite-Bond II on the butt cap, with Gorilla brand super-glued Bamboo pin. (Learned some things about adhesives, ha.)

The finish is Gorilla brand super glue. And as with my last project I just can't give you a sense of just how nice the finish really is. Suffice to say it's just like glass.

















I thought the joints at the tips were'nt bad enough to warrant any major re-work, but next time I will take a different approach. Everything is real strong, if not that pretty.

Here it is with its brother. You can't tell, but the Tulip is shades whiter than the yellow birch.









Tips have 3/16" steel pins.









Butt has 3/16" Bamboo pin.



















Hope you like it. It was a good learning experience for me.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats lovely Bill,nice job


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great work DH, a real beauty. Can't wait to see your next effort.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

: O wow thats just amasing , beautiful , do you sell slingshots ?? id like to own one from you


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

looks good, i want try it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That turned out just fine! You did a really nice job.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Spectacular!! That endcap is flawless very, VERY NICE.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Blue, I hope to improve. It's a lot of work building these.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ry-shot said:


> : O wow thats just amasing , beautiful , do you sell slingshots ?? id like to own one from you


Thank you Ry, but I never sell my stuff. But a trade could be in our future?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Another beautiful piece here on the forum. Including this one, I haven't seen many I
haven't liked.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

DH these are exceptional, great workmanship. Along with everyone else, I love them.

Al


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I appreciate all the encouraging comments -- thanks everybody!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> : O wow thats just amasing , beautiful , do you sell slingshots ?? id like to own one from you


Thank you Ry, but I never sell my stuff. But a trade could be in our future?
[/quote]well that may be the way to go then.... LOL well figure somethin out after xmas


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is a Billshot - Pukka!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Very nice work. Inspiring.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice work, looks professionally done.......Wait...it is professionally done!

RR


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh man, that's a great work!


----------

